# hoeggers wormer



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Hey
I got three bags of the hoeggers worm compound from a friend who is getting out of goats
ingredients;
worm wood, genetian, fennel, psyllium, quassia 

have you guys ever used this?
results?

I know worm wood is dangerous for preggo does...but that's all i know!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Never heard of it.... How do you give it?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

top dress 1 1/2 teaspoons per adult.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

A goat friend uses the hoegger wormer - not sure its the same you have, honestly. I think hers is a powder that she mixes with molasses. Yours sounds like a liquid?

She doses her goats once a week with it and frankly, I think it is totally worthless. One of her goats passed this winter and I'm pretty sure it was because of a high parasite load.

Its not that I don't think natural things like garlic, etc will keep a parasite load down, I'm just not sure that the combo hoegger sells works.

From my limited knowledge of western herbs, most of the ingredients you listed are used for parasites and purging so in theory I suppose it could work, but probably not if you had a high load.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We used to use hoegger's herbal wormer and it is kind of worthless. They goats never ate it, and I think the combination is off anyway so I don't know how effective it was. Wormwood in large amounts is unsafe for pregnant does, but we've wormed pregnant does with a wormer that had wormwood with no adverse effects. We use an herbal wormer that is mixed up by Kat Drovdahl of Fir Meadow LaManchas that works great.

In all honesty, if you just want to get rid of it so it doesn't go to waste, mix the wormer with molasses and make balls, and give your goats two or three teaspoon sized balls once a week.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

But I should add don't use the hoegger wormer on pregnant animals, there is too much wormwood in it for them.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

eh... 

yeah it's the powdered stuff. 

I'll just stick with what I'm using now, Ivomec, Valbazen

anyone want three full bags? you pay shipping, and each i'll sell for $5. that's a huge discount...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do a craigslist add ....maybe someone will take it... :wink:


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

I 100% agree with what goat happy said wormwood is bad stuff. It can cause abortions if used for pregnant does. Over long periods of time it can cause seizuers and it has also been proven to cause mental illness issues and to big a dose can cause death. Wormwood has it place and can be very usefull with treating parasites but I won't use it unless I absolutly have too.
Quassia bark is also unsafe for pregnant does and long term use can cause irritation in the digestive tract and too much causes nausea and vomiting. It also has been found to cause infertility .
I use mugwort in the herbal wormer I make and it is said to cause females to miscarry and is used to quicken labor and for this reason I am considering removing it. I have been using it for about 1 year and 1/2 with no issues but it still has me a little worried. Im on the search now for a good replacement =)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Eww....  sounds bad....it is best to stay away from it... IMO.... :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

It went in the trash a few weeks back. not a bad choice though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK good..... :hug: :thumbup:


----------

